
The Danger of the Dream Job Delusion - da5e
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/09/10/the-danger-of-the-dream-job-delusion/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StudyHacks+%28Study+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
da5e
I like this quote from the article, "In other words, the reason why some
people see their work as a calling might have little to do with the work
itself, and a lot to do with how the person approaches the work. "

I think that one thing entrepreneurs do is find a calling in what others might
dismiss as ordinary.

